# Classical Music and Politics



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I am not sure this is appropriate for the site, but will try. With the US elections just behind us I thought to have a poll to get a feeling on where classical music fans stand politically. So here is the poll. Who was your favorite candidate in the US elections....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice idea and of course you have it so that it does not show who voted what. If people can avoid discussing politics and just vote, it should work out quite well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Nice idea and of course you have it so that it does not show who voted what. If people can avoid discussing politics and just vote, it should work out quite well.


Yes and they also thought the Titanic would float.

Anyhow, I voted in the poll.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I am surprised so far from the early results.....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps this thread should be moved to the Community Forum?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

What about the option other?
Evan McMullin got 20,6 % of the votes in Utah.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd amend the last choice to "None of the above". To show it's not apathy, but poor choices this year.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Perhaps this thread should be moved to the Community Forum?


Why? Is nt fun?


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> I'd amend the last choice to "None of the above". To show it's not apathy, but poor choices this year.


Noted...............


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

For the record, I consider myself very liberal....


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Nevum said:


> For the record, I consider myself very liberal....


Plenty of conservatives here. You notice even by musical preference, most of the die-hard atonal lovers are on the left.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Nevum said:


> For the record, I consider myself very liberal....


Like the chairman of the Liberal Democrats.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Plenty of conservatives here. You notice even by musical preference, most of the die-hard atonal lovers are on the left.


I am not an atonal lover at all. But I am certainly very very liberal. I dont think you can make this argument.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Like the chairman of the Liberal Democrats.


Please. This guy is anything but liberal. He is a fascist.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sir Edmund Hillary is my favorite Hillary and he could always climb to the top...............


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Nice idea and of course you have it so that it does not show who voted what. If people can avoid discussing politics and just vote, it should work out quite well.


I'm surprised by the results so far. But I would rather see who my fellow voters were. I thought I was the only one who would vote for 'that' candidate.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nevum said:


> Please. This guy is anything but liberal. He is a fascist.


I think you might be thinking Libertarian. The U.K. Liberal Democrats are very left-leaning.

(The mods are going to go crazy when they see this thread!)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I was a Bernie Sanders supporter in the Democratic primaries, voted for Jill Stein in the general election. I didn't like Clinton or Trump, but hoped that Clinton might win over Trump, but oh well. I might have voted for Clinton if I lived in a state that mattered, but I live in WA so our state's choice is pretty much always predetermined, essentially.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good God People of America WTF have you done...............









You've really gone and messed it up big time thats what you've done









Only good thing is for those who aren't American like me :cheers: , rest of the world is Kacking themselves with laughter and couldn't give a ***** about his tax return either.........

Just gonna sit back and watch US go down the tubes







as a really bad reality TV show :cheers:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Just thought I'd come back on here after a few despondent days, expecting to confirm my belief in the intelligence of classical music lovers.

Two major disappointments in five days is too much.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good God People of America WTF have you done...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly it's not just the US that will be affected...see: Trump's views on climate change, etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Chronochromie said:


> Sadly it's not just the US that will be affected...see: Trump's views on climate change, etc.


I've tried not to but it been hard............... he is like a plague


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Plenty of conservatives here. You notice even by musical preference, most of the die-hard atonal lovers are on the left.


The correlation could be due to the fact that young people are generally more liberal than older people and young people are also generally more open to new experiences (new types of music) than older people, just due to the fact that our brains/ideas/perceptions are still in development and more malleable.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe it is a grave error to associate an individuals classical music preferences to his or her political ones. 
Eg.
Wagner lovers = Trump supporters

Varèse lovers = Clinton supporters

I'm an oldie, but I still enjoy music by the avant-garde.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Antiquarian said:


> I believe it is a grave error to associate an individuals classical music preferences to his or her political ones.
> Eg.
> Wagner lovers = Trump supporters
> 
> ...


Of course, I was speaking generally, only as a way to possibly explain the phenomenon that the member Poulenc seems to be observing.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Of course, I was speaking generally, only as a way to possibly explain the phenomenon that the member Poulenc seems to be observing.


My own theory is that Trump won because he earned more electoral votes. I know it sounds far-fetched... :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Francis Poulenc said:


> *Plenty of conservatives here.* You notice even by musical preference, most of the die-hard atonal lovers are on the left.


Include me in the conservative camp. You will never catch me playing bridge and bidding three no Trump. In Florida, we cleaned up!!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

My thinking is that classical music aficionados are generally a fairly educated group. This election's demographics has shown education level and voter preference went very much hand-in-hand. So this poll's result so far has me scratching my head.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sir Edmund Hillary is my favorite Hillary and he could always climb to the top...............


Not only did he climb mountains, but he always told the truth about his top secret emails involving crivices and fissures.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> My own theory is that Trump won because he earned more electoral votes. I know it sounds far-fetched... :lol:


Yes and that's all that matters.

He has some tough decisions to make though, such as whether to be called Mr. President or Your Highness or Your Excellency.

One thing I know. He should probably cancel building a Trump International Hotel in Portland, Oregon.

Go Ducks!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yes and that's all that matters.
> 
> He has some tough decisions to make though, such as whether to be called Mr. President or Your Highness or Your Excellency.


"Oh mighty Trump, He-Whose-Burp-is-Thunder-in-the-Hills" could do it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> My own theory is that Trump won because he earned more electoral votes. I know it sounds far-fetched... :lol:


I never mentioned election results. I was addressing the phenomenon Poulenc was observing (accurate or not) that listeners of avant-garde-ish contemporary music are generally left leaning.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to President Elect Trump, I feel safer on TC already, so safe, that I am removing all six firewalls. Also, I put Nothung away. Don't need it beside me in bed anymore.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Include me in the conservative camp. You will never catch me playing bridge and bidding three no Trump. In Florida, we cleaned up!!


I'll settle for one no Trump


hpowders said:


> Yes and that's all that matters.
> 
> He has some tough decisions to make though, such as whether to be called Mr. President or Your Highness or Your Excellency.
> 
> ...


The Ducks are from Eugene. He's building a Trump Hotel here in Vancouver. It's not finished yet, but they have covered up the five enormous letters of his name in blue canvas. I walked past the building yesterday for a look.

Right now I'm listening to Duke Ellington to remind myself that America can produce some great things and people of genius, that election was not of that calibre.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> My thinking is that classical music aficionados are generally a fairly educated group. This election's demographics has shown education level and voter preference went very much hand-in-hand. So this poll's result so far has me scratching my head.


If the poll makes you scratch your head, this video will probably make it explode:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, senza sordino. The campaign on both sides was low caliber. Mostly character assassination. Very little on the issues important to the American people.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Richard8655 said:


> My thinking is that classical music aficionados are generally a fairly educated group. This election's demographics has shown education level and voter preference went very much hand-in-hand. So this poll's result so far has me scratching my head.


There is also a strong correlation between where the voters live in terms of large urban centers (cities) and more sparsely populated suburbs and rural areas.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if the choice of candidate is correlated with the number of teeth the voter has? (insert obligatory ******* joke here)


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> There is also a strong correlation between where the voters live in terms of large urban centers (cities) and more sparsely populated suburbs and rural areas.


Yeah, I think that's right. It was the rural and small town voter in middle America that decided the election. The elites on both coasts completely missed this.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I wonder if the choice of candidate is correlated with the number of teeth the voter has? (insert obligatory ******* joke here)


What if you wear dentures? Does that count as a full set of teeth, or none?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Now the real question does Trump have dentures? or Hillary for that matter...........


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Strange and messy election. I doubt non-American media did a very good job explaining it to foreign audiences based on how poorly the American media did so (not that American and other western media are different entities, but that's another can of worms that this election ran through).

The Democratic candidate was probably the more conservative of the two, had been deeply involved in very unpopular policy actions both domestically (as first lady) and internationally (as a Senator and State Secretary), and was dogged by corruption, Wall Street coziness, and her stance as a war hawk.

The Republican candidate ran against the GOP platform, declined to divulge anything but platitudes until very late in the campaign, ran on a traditionally Democratic voterbase platform of trade protectionism, and paid about as much lip service to social conservatism as the Democratic candidate paid to Wall Street/trade regulation. That is to say, nobody with any sense believed what they said but we were supposed to go along with the charade that because their party traditionally supported those things that it was okay (somehow) that they didn't.

I heard on NPR the other day that some SF startup polled people and found that 95% of Republicans intended to vote Trump but only 40% of Democratic voters intended to vote Clinton. They prefaced it with it being informal and blah blah but I think it was still telling how little enthusiasm Clinton had among her own party.

The issue I think sunk Hillary and propelled the political novice was the heated immigration/terrorism one, which is the same issue seemingly at the forefront of all the western world in these polarized times. This fact I don't think gets enough media play, generally being met with haughty quips about building a wall or accusations of racism. But right or no, that's how a lot of people in the country felt.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Thanks to President Elect Trump, I feel safer on TC already, so safe, that I am removing all six firewalls. Also, I put Nothung away. Don't need it beside me in bed anymore.


On a related if not political subject; I have a Swiss Army Knife model that has a space for engraving, so I named it *Nothung*. 
It's the sharpest knife I own. My main use for it is to cut toast because it separates the slices surgically without leaving crumbs that otherwise accumulate on the sliced banana. I hate crumbs on my banana, so I thank Wotan for Nothung. But I dread waiting for the rest of the story to unfold  .


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> I think you might be thinking Libertarian. The U.K. Liberal Democrats are very left-leaning.
> 
> (The mods are going to go crazy when they see this thread!)


He was not showing the UK liberal democrats. He was showing Zirinofsky from Russia.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

WaterRat said:


> I'm surprised by the results so far. But I would rather see who my fellow voters were. I thought I was the only one who would vote for 'that' candidate.


So who was it? I mean "|that' candidate.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Why? Is nt fun?


One thing's for sure.... true colours comes out .


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> My thinking is that classical music aficionados are generally a fairly educated group. This election's demographics has shown education level and voter preference went very much hand-in-hand. So this poll's result so far has me scratching my head.


That's pretty far-fetched, and even offensive, to suggest that conservatives are uneducated. Many of the composers we dedicate these boards to were right-leaning.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Francis Poulenc said:


> That's pretty far-fetched, and even offensive, to suggest that conservatives are uneducated. Many of the composers we dedicate these boards to were right-leaning.


Well conservatives are of course educated. It is just that they have (very) poor judgement. For me it is hard to understand how anyone can be a conservative.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> One thing's for sure.... true colours comes out .


exactly.................


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nevum said:


> Well conservatives are of course educated. It is just that they have (very) poor judgement. For me it is hard to understand how anyone can be a conservative.


Some common sense, along with normal powers of observation, help. Assessing the results of various kinds of policies, across a number of years, can be productive. The last, especially, is recommended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> exactly.................


I am only curios what have happened if you made this poll one which we could have seen who voted what.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

When you have a dumb democratic system you can expect dumb results. 

For instance:
- register to vote. Dumb system, you have a civil administration don't you? We have and we just get our voting tickets automatically send in through the postal service. 
- organizing it per state. The state level has noting to do with it really, it's about electing the President of all Americans, not about electing the President of 50 States. Why not just organize it per civilian vote? Clinton would have won on the basis of a majority of votes. (Not that I like her that much).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The United States doesn't have a universal identification system. Only some residents can vote. So registration is necessary. In my state fully 20% of voting age people are ineligible to vote either because they're non-citizens or convicted felons. Our postal service has no access to this information. Separate registration is, thus, required.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> - register to vote. Dumb system, you have a civil administration don't you? We have and we just get our voting tickets automatically send in through the postal service.


There's a good argument that the vote of a citizen so unengaged that they can't be bothered to obtain a voter ID is not necessarily desirable. Democracy is inherently a crappy system of governance, that's why no nations in the world are currently true democracies. Different nations have different safeguards against the tyranny of the majority.



Casebearer said:


> - organizing it per state. The state level has noting to do with it really, it's about electing the President of all Americans, not about electing the President of 50 States. Why not just organize it per civilian vote? Clinton would have won on the basis of a majority of votes. (Not that I like her that much).


The US is a union of states, and most laws that govern peoples' lives occur at the state level. Theoretically the federal government has very limited powers, but as is man or an institution's nature it has grown over time. The all-or-nothing method that states have (mostly) chosen to allocate their electors increases that state's importance to the overall scheme.

The US republic is very different from your small European nations, partly because it's so large. It's probably better to compare it to the EU, and if you do it makes more sense why (for example) a small nation like Norway would prefer a unified front rather than allowing a foreign power to fragment its citizenry.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

There's no point getting into political arguments because most political ideology is emotional. No matter how convincing the argument, it is virtually impossible to change another person's ideology through one discussion alone. Political ideology morphs over the long term, many young liberals will often become more conservative with age. Not only that, but politics is often an expression of personality. Certain personality types are more predisposed towards one ideology or another. Those who are naturally empathic and idealistic lean left, which is why women, especially young women, tend to lean further left than men do. People with authoritarian or less empathic personalities tend to lean right, and those traits are more predominant in men. Less authoritarian, more empathic men tend to lean left. That's just one of countless examples of how politics and personality intertwine.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> The United States doesn't have a universal identification system. Only some residents can vote. So registration is necessary. In my state fully 20% of voting age people are ineligible to vote either because they're non-citizens or convicted felons. Our postal service has no access to this information. Separate registration is, thus, required.


Convicted fellons can vote over here. They don't lose their democratic rights. I'm not sure what non-citizens are but the basic idae is that everybody that lives legally in a country should be invited to vote automatically. The registration process is an extra hurdle that requires activity on the part of the voter which in effect leads to less voters than you'd want in a democracy.

In the past we even had a system where you were obliged to vote (democratic duty). This has been abandoned which is a bad thing in my opinion. Some European countries like Belgium still have it I think.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

bz3 said:


> There's a good argument that the vote of a citizen so unengaged that they can't be bothered to obtain a voter ID is not necessarily desirable. Democracy is inherently a crappy system of governance, that's why no nations in the world are currently true democracies. Different nations have different safeguards against the tyranny of the majority.
> 
> The US is a union of states, and most laws that govern peoples' lives occur at the state level. Theoretically the federal government has very limited powers, but as is man or an institution's nature it has grown over time. The all-or-nothing method that states have (mostly) chosen to allocate their electors increases that state's importance to the overall scheme.
> 
> The US republic is very different from your small European nations, partly because it's so large. It's probably better to compare it to the EU, and if you do it makes more sense why (for example) a small nation like Norway would prefer a unified front rather than allowing a foreign power to fragment its citizenry.


When you're right we should refer to the American president as the President of 50 States instead of President of All Americans. I have only heard presidents referring to their electoral basis in the second way.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Convicted felons lose the right to vote. Some jurisdictions allow them to vote in local races, but they cannot vote for federal offices. The non-citizens are any who are not legal citizens of the US, and who are thus barred from voting. Some are aliens here legally, but most are illegal aliens, of whom there are some millions. It's the law, with which few here argue.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

20% non-citizens is a high amount. Apart from that I'm surprised your government isn't able to tell which inhabitants are legal citizens (thereby automatically excluding non-citizens) and send them a voting ticket through the mail.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Francis Poulenc said:


> There's no point getting into political arguments because most political ideology is emotional. No matter how convincing the argument, it is virtually impossible to change another person's ideology through one discussion alone. Political ideology morphs over the long term, many young liberals will often become more conservative with age. Not only that, but politics is often an expression of personality. Certain personality types are more predisposed towards one ideology or another. Those who are naturally empathic and idealistic lean left, which is why women, especially young women, tend to lean further left than men do. People with authoritarian or less empathic personalities tend to lean right, and those traits are more predominant in men. Less authoritarian, more empathic men tend to lean left. That's just one of countless examples of how politics and personality intertwine.


yes, quite right. it makes lots of sense and explains why election campaigns are so loaded with various mottos, emblems, crowds shouting


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> When you're right we should refer to the American president as the President of 50 States instead of President of All Americans. I have only heard presidents referring to their electoral basis in the second way.


It is an anachronistic system to be sure, particularly if you work in it as I do. But if the powers in Brussels get their way that could be the future for our European brothers too. You'll have to explain why the Premier of the EU may have charge of all EU citizens but that it's hardly a cherished home rule position. Part of Clinton's unpopularity this time is the disdain most Americans have (on both sides of the political spectrum) for the Washington elite, of which she is deeply entrenched.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Casebearer said:


> 20% non-citizens is a high amount. Apart from that I'm surprised your government isn't able to tell which inhabitants are legal citizens (thereby automatically excluding non-citizens) and send them a voting ticket through the mail.


20% not eligible to vote, please. And only in my state. Again, we have no universal identification system, so such things are difficult. Many other nations have their populations sliced and diced nicely, I'm sure.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

bz3 said:


> It is an anachronistic system to be sure, particularly if you work in it as I do. But if the powers in Brussels get their way that could be the future for our European brothers too. You'll have to explain why the Premier of the EU may have charge of all EU citizens but that it's hardly a cherished home rule position. Part of Clinton's unpopularity this time is the disdain most Americans have (on both sides of the political spectrum) for the Washington elite, of which she is deeply entrenched.


I'm not defending democracy at the EU-level at all. It stinks. It's nothing more than a neoliberal elite project. Glad the EU doesn't have the same power as the American president and I'm sure it won't have for several decades to come because the EU's popularity has been declining a lot. I welcome all critique to that. I'm also not enthousiastic about our own Dutch democracy, nevertheless the American version strikes me as even more anachronistic.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

KenOC said:


> 20% not eligible to vote, please. And only in my state. Again, we have no universal identification system, so such things are difficult. Many other nations have their populations sliced and diced nicely, I'm sure.


Then please explain the difference between 20% 'not eligible to vote' and 'non-citizens + convicted fellons'. I was under the impression these were the same.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, you said "20% non-citizens" which is plainly incorrect. That's all.

It strikes me that a fundamental misunderstanding might be the views of people in the Unite States versus people in Europe. In the US, we like to see view our government as a creature of its citizens and subservient thereto. I sometimes think that Europeans see themselves as subjects of their governments, not rulers of their governments. That's a tendency here too, of course. The rest of us keep our powder dry.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

If 20% is not eligible to vote, but 20% non-citizens is plainly incorrect, you must have an awful lot of convicted fellons! 

I don't know about other Europeans but I certainly don't see myself as subservient to government. I just hate they don't listen to my rulings.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I quote myself: "In my state fully 20% of voting age people are ineligible to vote either because they're non-citizens or convicted felons."

It is what it is, and not really hard to figure out.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Well, you said "20% non-citizens" which is plainly incorrect. That's all.
> 
> It strikes me that a fundamental misunderstanding might be the views of people in the Unite States versus people in Europe. In the US, we like to see view our government as a creature of its citizens and subservient thereto. I sometimes think that Europeans see themselves as subjects of their governments, not rulers of their governments. That's a tendency here too, of course. The rest of us keep our powder dry.


I won't speak for Europeans, but rather just my impression of them from when I backpacked and met a bunch of strangers. It was a bit after the Dubya re-election and some Europeans would scoff or become incredulous, even after I would say "it's not like I voted for the guy." I think some foreign peoples don't understand the deeply ingrained hatred (many, not all) Americans have for their government. Even if I had voted for Dubya I'd still sympathize with the sentiment, and it doesn't bother me a bit that someone else hates him. But many times that didn't seem to matter, my crime was associative.

To be clear I don't mean to generalize all Europeans or anything like that, just remark on some isolated experiences I had - which were perhaps entirely wrong or colored by the deep unpopularity of American foreign policy at that time. I probably should have just told them I was Canadian or used the old line more than one Californian I met abroad did ("We're more like Europeans than we are Americans, really") but alas a man must have some degree of dignity.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You can immigrate until the rest of the world put our walls up, you'd better hurry............


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I get on political forums and read about all the meltdown in America about the recent election: children crying, their parents swallowing antidepressant pills, colleges handing out coloring books to help the students calm down, protests on the streets, people taking breaks from work to indulge in bouts of depression... And then I think back to last summer, to the terror attacks on Germany and France, to Brexit and to all the hits our ship Europe has taken recently. Back then those very same people were gloating about how we have brought it on ourselves with our "socialism" and our policies of openness. And you know what, folks? _Schadenfreude_ feels great!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Please, moderators, kill this thread before we all hate each other irreparably.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Indeed stop this useles thread.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Please, moderators, kill this thread before we all hate each other irreparably.


TC has political Groups where to discuss these subjects. Why are they being allowed to be discussed here? Baffled.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Everybody knows the rules ,why not respect them or leave ! This is not an invitation but it is so childish.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Please, moderators, kill this thread before we all hate each other irreparably.


Hey...why? This thread is fun.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I am only curios what have happened if you made this poll one which we could have seen who voted what.


And so am I. But I thought it would be too much.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

The results of the poll look better today. More consistent with what I originally expected (although Trump support still seems too high for this group here in my opininion).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Hey...why? This thread is fun.


Ask the moderator to transport it to community or religious section. 
Less agro.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Nevum said:


> Hey...why? This thread is fun.


Meh, I don't get much fun out of other people's contempt.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Ask the moderator to transport it to community or religious section.
> Less agro.


Ok, but I am not sure how to contact the moderator.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Nevum said:


> Ok, but I am not sure how to contact the moderator.


A personal message perhaps?


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Traverso said:


> A personal message perhaps?


I understand, but I am not sure who the moderator is.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> I understand, but I am not sure who the moderator is.


 mmsbls, Huilunsoittaja, Taggart, TurnaboutVox for this thread


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> TC has political Groups where to discuss these subjects. Why are they being allowed to be discussed here? Baffled.


It could be that the phrase "classical music" in the thread title is serving as a kind of smoke screen.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread concerns politics but not music. We do have a policy that all such threads are limited to the Groups section. The thread is now closed.

For those surprised that the thread was "allowed", the moderators do not read every thread. In some cases, we end up relying on members to report or PM problems on the forum.


----------

